# Possible Job? Could use some prayer



## Barbara L (Feb 25, 2008)

In December I noticed a learning center about 25 miles from us.  We were there after hours, so I emailed them and asked if they had any job openings.  When so much time passed, I figured I wasn't going to hear from them.  I got an email this morning, saying that they have some part-time openings.  He said to call them, but he forgot to include their number.  I emailed them my phone number, so hopefully I will hear from them.  It is part-time, but it would still be more money than I am making now (nothing).  And maybe it could turn into a full-time position eventually.  

Barbara


----------



## Alix (Feb 25, 2008)

Prayers coming sis!


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 25, 2008)

Prayers have been sent, hoping for the best for you !


----------



## plumies (Feb 25, 2008)

My fingers and toes are crossed!


----------



## Katie H (Feb 25, 2008)

Barbara, even though they didn't include a phone number, is there any way you could look it up while you await a call?  One site we use for phone numbers is Argali.com.

At any rate, best wishes on getting a call and a position at the school.


----------



## mikki (Feb 25, 2008)

Hope they call you, I know how you feel with no money comming in. Good Luck and keep hopeing.


----------



## Constance (Feb 25, 2008)

You can probably just Google the number if you have the address, or even just the city.

Good luck!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate it.

Katie, If I don't hear tomorrow morning, I will call.  I would have just looked it up today and called, but he said morning and early afternoon, and by the time I saw the email it was late afternoon.

Barbara


----------



## jkath (Feb 25, 2008)

The very best of luck to you! What a great opportunity it could be


----------



## JoAnn L. (Feb 25, 2008)

Hoping and praying everything works out OK.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 25, 2008)

*Trust*

Been there done that!  Know the feeling well.  all turns out for the best when you place your trust and faith in His hands.  Prayers are the best way of providing an opening for you.  When they call, make sure you remember to ask Him to be with you when you go.  Seems things have a way of going so well if you remember!   Just have confidence in yourself.  I have confidence you will do great!  But you have to remember.

Please keep us informed.  It is all in His hands what a comforting feeling, secured.


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 25, 2008)

Prayers for good news up and running----and a large pinch of GOOD LUCK!  Keep us informed, Barbara!


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 25, 2008)

you bet

keep us posted!


----------



## pacanis (Feb 25, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> Been there done that! Know the feeling well. all turns out for the best when you place your trust and faith in His hands. Prayers are the best way of providing an opening for you. When they call, make sure you remember to ask Him to be with you when you go. Seems things have a way of going so well if you remember! Just have confidence in yourself. I have confidence you will do great! But you have to remember.
> 
> Please keep us informed. It is all in His hands what a comforting feeling, secured.


 
Boy, I sure hope you're not talking about this guy. 
_"He said to call them, but he forgot to include their number."_

Sorry, I couldn't resist


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 25, 2008)

Shame on you pacanis!  Oh, did I forget to mention that he recognized my name from DC, since he is an active member here?  (J/K, but you never know! LOL).

Barbara
P.S. Continued thanks to everyone! Yes, ITK, I would never go anywhere without asking Him along!


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh Barb, you'll get it!! I mean, come on, who could they possibly find that is better??
I've got my fingers crossed though and sending a prayer your way!!


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh, how encouraging---already good wishes from DC are working!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 25, 2008)

Barb,
prayers,and good thoughts  for you.

kadesma


----------



## meshoo96 (Feb 25, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> In December I noticed a learning center about 25 miles from us.  We were there after hours, so I emailed them and asked if they had any job openings.  When so much time passed, I figured I wasn't going to hear from them.  I got an email this morning, saying that they have some part-time openings.  He said to call them, but he forgot to include their number.  I emailed them my phone number, so hopefully I will hear from them.  It is part-time, but it would still be more money than I am making now (nothing).  And maybe it could turn into a full-time position eventually.
> 
> Barbara



I know what it's like to be where you are at this moment. Don't get too worked up if they don't call you or reply back with a number right away. Just have patience and faith and it will come to you.


----------



## David Cottrell (Feb 25, 2008)

Dear Barbara, Yes a prayer for you and crossed fingers - now can you go back the 25 miles and if nothing else get a phone number. Remember - He helps them who helps themselves - or something like that! Best of luck.


----------



## sattie (Feb 25, 2008)

Prayers ... most certainly!!!  Sounds like this is something you really want.  And if you could, say a little prayer for me.  We are doing our layoffs and will know by the first week of March if I will still be employed.  (Please don't let this derail the original intent of the thread!)

Keep us posted girlie!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 25, 2008)

Sattie, of course I am praying for you!  I know the wait will be hard on you, but stay positive.  I will PM you one of the things that has gotten me through these months.  Maybe you can gain strength and assurance from it, as I did.  (My attention span is about 3 minutes long sometimes, so remind me if I forget!).

I am so thankful to have the support and prayers of all my friends and family here.  You all don't know how much that means to me.  I love you guys!

I have to admit, I really miss teaching.  Plus, with both of us being out of work, money has been a big issue.  

Barbara


----------



## corazon (Feb 25, 2008)

Hope it all goes well Barbara!!! We'll be thinking of you! Good luck!


----------



## Dove (Feb 26, 2008)

*Lots of love and good luck is on it's way to you Barbara.*


----------



## Bilby (Feb 26, 2008)

Here's hoping it all works out for you Barbara!!  Good luck!!

And Sattie, while I hope you aren't one of the unlucky ones, if you are, I hope you find something bigger and better very quickly afterwards.  Good luck!


----------



## stinemates (Feb 26, 2008)

Good Luck!!


----------



## David Cottrell (Feb 26, 2008)

Of course Sattie, of course! You are included - glad you asked. You and Barbara must let us know, please. Is there a jobs forum; jobs prayers, thoughts, best wishes?


----------



## pdswife (Feb 26, 2008)

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 26, 2008)

I just called.  The woman I talked to was so nice.  She explained how their program works (It is Huntington Learning Center, btw), and it sounded really great.  She asked if I would like to come in tomorrow morning at 11:30 to take a look around and get to know them a little before the kids start coming in.  I am so excited!

Barbara


----------



## miniman (Feb 26, 2008)

Well done Barbara, I'll keep thinking of you for tomorrow - hope all goes well and you like them as well as them liking you.

Sattie. keep strong keep working hard and rest in God's love.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 26, 2008)

*Hallelujah*

Didn't know how to spell it but I always say this when prayer seems to be heard!  To me, this sounds so positive but as I said, it is in His hands.  We must  trust Him no matter what we think.  Hard to not be sitting on the edge of your seat?  I usually count the minutes before I have a BIG appointment.  Take a deep breath and feel confident that you can handle whatever they want.  You will do great!  I am praying that all goes well.  Good thing you had incentive to call.  Good for you!!!!!!!!!  Now I am excited!!!!!!!!


----------



## middie (Feb 26, 2008)

Good luck and sending you prayers !


----------



## Katie H (Feb 26, 2008)

Great, Barbara!  Go get em!!!!


----------



## pacanis (Feb 26, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I just called. The woman I talked to was so nice. She explained how their program works (It is Huntington Learning Center, btw), and it sounded really great. She asked if I would like to come in tomorrow morning at 11:30 to take a look around and get to know them a little before the kids start coming in. I am so excited!
> 
> Barbara


 
Cool 
I hope it turns out as good as it sounds!


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 26, 2008)

Great news, Barbara!  I know you'll do well tomorrow.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 26, 2008)

Just show them the Barbara we all fell in love with!! You will be a wonderful benefit to them!! Good luck!!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 26, 2008)

I think I need to print this out and bring it in to show them.  LOL  Your support and prayers mean so much to me!  

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 26, 2008)

As the last thing that I always said to my daughter before debate tournaments in high school---go and knock 'em dead---now we have an attic FULL of trophies (her plan is to donate them to the special Olympics)--she even came in first place in extemp in Texas four years ago---it's always been our good luck token and now I'm passing the good karma onto you, Barbara, go "knock 'em dead" tomorrow.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 26, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> As the last thing that I always said to my daughter before debate tournaments in high school---go and knock 'em dead---now we have an attic FULL of trophies (her plan is to donate them to the special Olympics)--she even came in first place in extemp in Texas four years ago---it's always been our good luck token and now I'm passing the good karma onto you, Barbara, go "knock 'em dead" tomorrow.


Awwwww!  Thanks!

That is so sweet of your daughter to make that donation.  Give her a huge hug for me!

I don't feel the least bit nervous, which I normally would because I am terrified of job interviews.  I'm not sure how I will feel tomorrow, but I don't think I will be too nervous.  When I started going through what I went through at my last job, I fully turned everything over to God.  For the first time in a long time (maybe ever) I was able to let go of it all (okay, I think I held onto about 2 1/2% of it, lol).  Before I resigned, I looked my boss right in the eye and said that nothing he could ever do would negatively affect my life because God had bigger plans for me.  Those plans might or might not include this part-time job, but I am confident that they do include my making this effort.  So like "they" all say now, it's all good.  

Barbara


----------



## corazon (Feb 26, 2008)

Hope it all goes well tomorrow Barbara! They would he so lucky to have you!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks!  As much as I love working with kids, and helping them to reach what I know they have inside themselves, I really do believe I would be good for them.  And there's no bus duty.  

Barbara


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 27, 2008)

*time*

had to check to see how you were doing and I am going to be late for class.  Good thing I did!  So very thankful you have the right thoughts and have it  all under control.  NO WORRY!

You wrote:
*Before I resigned, I looked my boss right in the eye and said that nothing he could ever do would negatively affect my life because God had bigger plans for me. Those plans might or might not include this part-time job, but I am confident that they do include my making this effort. So like "they" all say now, it's all good.  *


Beautiful, now if only I could feel that way about getting to class on time and life itself.  I have to try and think on these words.  Oh, I am so very happy for you.  I know 'all is well'.  thank you for sharing.  Does my heart good.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm on my way out the door right now.  I'll let you all know how it went when I get home.

James doesn't even know yet.  I wanted to wait until I know something.

Barbara


----------



## mikki (Feb 27, 2008)

I didn't tell my hubby until after either, Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 27, 2008)

They still have to check references, etc., but I start training tomorrow.    It won't be a lot of hours, but it will be better than nothing, and it is something I love doing.  It will also get me out of the house and give me someone to talk to other than Cubbie and Mr. Frodo!  

Thanks so much for all your prayers and support!

Barbara


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 27, 2008)

What perfect news, Barbara!!! You must be thrilled and we are all thrilled for you!


----------



## krichardson (Feb 27, 2008)

I am just now seeing this so sorry I didn't get to wish you good luck, but congrats!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!! And you get to start training tomorrow, yea!!!


----------



## cara (Feb 27, 2008)

Barbara, that's just great!
well done and all the best!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Feb 27, 2008)

Congratulaions, Barbara. Way to go!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks!  I was a little concerned about my two-week trip to California next month, but that was no problem (I wouldn't give up the trip--as you know, I haven't seen my daughter or grandkids in almost 5 years).  

Barbara


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 27, 2008)

Good news!  Way to go, Barbara!


----------



## Katie H (Feb 27, 2008)

Great news, Barbara!  Just think how excited James will be when he hears the news when he comes home this weekend.  You'll have something to celebrate.

Congratulations!

Congratulations!

Congratulations!


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2008)

I knew you would get in!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## sattie (Feb 27, 2008)

AWESOME!!!!  AWESOME!!!!  I am soooooo happy for you girlie!!!!!!  YEAH!!!!  I love good news!!!!


----------



## David Cottrell (Feb 27, 2008)

Whee doggies or something like that - this is great news! Congrats. Now, prayers for anyone else looking and hoping!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks again everyone.  And David is right.  I know there are others who are in the same boat.    So prayers for all who need them.  

Barbara


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats !  You go Girl, so happy for you !!  Enjoy those grandbabies!!


----------



## mikki (Feb 27, 2008)

congrats, I'm so glad things worked out. It might not be many hours right now, but who knows what will happen down the line!!!!!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 27, 2008)

*Grateful*

thanks for sharing with us.  Everyone on your side hoping and praying for you.  Isn't this wonderful we get good news instead of doom and gloom.  Got to keep looking for the sun to shine and I know your day is bright.  Now I guess you will tell James?  Bet he will be happy too.  You knew the 'Secret' and that is what helped.  Congratulations and hope this is only the beginning of more to come.


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 27, 2008)

goodness, Barbara, you "knocked 'em dead"---way to go, Girl!!  Told you it was a good luck charm--always worked for my daughter.  If I knew how to post the little guy jumping in the air and clapping his hands you'd see it.  So just imagine it instead.  I'm so  really happy for you right now.  And I'm so glad that you're sharing your good news with us.  That what I love about DC--you feel like in some ways you have a personal connection............


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 27, 2008)

David Cottrell said:


> Whee doggies or something like that - this is great news! Congrats. Now, prayers for anyone else looking and hoping!



Knock 'em dead---David, and hope that all goes well....my hubby and I have been in your situation and it's not much fun...hang in there


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Barb!  On March 12th, keep your ears open.  That big squeal you hear will be me squeezing the stuffing out of Andrew and Hannah!  (If you haven't seen them, I posted their pictures in Member Photos).



mikki said:


> congrats, I'm so glad things worked out. It might not be many hours right now, but who knows what will happen down the line!!!!!!


That is what I am thinking too.  Plus I think that just getting out of the house will lift the depression I have had the last few months (I don't feel "depressed" but I don't feel like doing anything.  And so I don't. But it has been a lot better lately.).  

Barbara


----------



## kadesma (Feb 27, 2008)

Barb,
what wonderful news..I'm so happy for you...Big hugs my friend.

kades


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 27, 2008)

LOL  I didn't notice that a few of you snuck in and posted while I was posting my last one!  I don't want you to think I hadn't noticed!  You are all the greatest!  {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{All my DC family}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}

Barbara


----------



## mikki (Feb 28, 2008)

Just getting out of the house will help Barbara, I was like that 2 months ago before I got my job.  Everyone tells me I'm in a much better mood lately. Being out of work really drives a person crazy.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Feb 28, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> They still have to check references, etc., but I start training tomorrow.    It won't be a lot of hours, but it will be better than nothing, and it is something I love doing.  It will also get me out of the house and give me someone to talk to other than Cubbie and Mr. Frodo!
> 
> Thanks so much for all your prayers and support!
> 
> Barbara



Wow, congrats!    I know how relieved you must be to find something- and something you will love to boot!


----------



## corazon (Feb 28, 2008)

Congrats Barbara!


----------



## Bilby (Feb 28, 2008)

Congratulations Barbara!!  Even if the hours don't expand, it can be a stepping stone to other things!  Enjoy your new job!!!


----------



## DawnT (Feb 28, 2008)

Congratulations BarbaraL!!!  Kids are so fun to work with, aren't they??!!


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 28, 2008)

You're going to be great, Barbara---hang in there and soon you'll wonder how you ever stayed home without going insane......I love my volunteer teaching job...I'd go nuts here if I didn't have something to stimulate my mind and I love my "children".  We had a horrible tragic fire at our school this past weekend and we've been cleaning smoke damage off of all the books.  The teacher who I worked for had 30 years worth of teaching materials that were ruined. The school is inhabitable.  But prayers  & best wishes have been answered and we have found a temporary school for one month and then in April we move to a new and larger school.  There is Someone looking out for us, that's for sure............so great luck to you, Barbara!!


----------



## plumies (Feb 28, 2008)

Woohoo, congratulations, Barb!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 28, 2008)

I had my first day of training today.  It went well (just reading about the procedures, taking a couple quizzes on what I had read, getting to know part of the curriculum, and--lol--putting the books away in the right place).  I really like the director.  I'm guessing she is around my daughter's age.  She and I clicked right off.


expatgirl said:


> ...I love my volunteer teaching job...I'd go nuts here if I didn't have something to stimulate my mind and I love my "children". We had a horrible tragic fire at our school this past weekend and we've been cleaning smoke damage off of all the books. The teacher who I worked for had 30 years worth of teaching materials that were ruined. The school is inhabitable. But prayers & best wishes have been answered and we have found a temporary school for one month and then in April we move to a new and larger school. There is Someone looking out for us, that's for sure............so great luck to you, Barbara!!


That's terrible that a fire caused so much damage.  I'm glad a temporary school has been found.  As long as no one was hurt in the fire (I hope that is the case), maybe the fire will turn out to have been a positive thing, since there will now be a newer and larger school.  Maybe some local businesses could help provide some of the things the school will need, since so much was lost?

Barbara


----------



## Katie H (Feb 28, 2008)

Sounds as though you made your way through the boilerplate part.  Now it's onward and upward to the "real" bones of your job.  Congratulations!

Does James know yet or are you saving the news for tomorrow?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 28, 2008)

Good for you Barbara the first couple of days might make you tired but a good tired but after that you should get a great surge of energy and mental energy. Keep it up and more good things will come. I am happy for you now maybe you can fence the back yard.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 28, 2008)

I told James last night Katie.  He was happy for me.  


jpmcgrew said:


> Good for you Barbara the first couple of days might make you tired but a good tired but after that you should get a great surge of energy and mental energy. Keep it up and more good things will come. I am happy for you now maybe you can fence the back yard.


I was full of energy there, but I have always had trouble driving at that hour of the day (around 3:00) and yawned all the way home.  

Someday we will be able to fence our yard in, but the pay I get from this won't even cover the bills.  It is our only paycheck.  But June 20th is coming fast, and then James will (I'm hoping, praying, and very much believing) get a really good job.  As the song says, "Our day will come."  

BTW, she said I could come in Saturday for my next training day if I was free.  I told her I am free, but that James is only home on weekends, so she said that Monday will be fine.  

Barbara


----------



## Katie H (Feb 28, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> As the song says, "Our day will come."
> Barbara



Ruby and the Romantics!!!!!  Loved that song.


----------



## Dove (Feb 29, 2008)

*Barbara,
I am so pleased about your new job.  
I know that you and James will make it. just hang in there.
Marge*


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 2, 2008)

Barbara, I've been MIA for several days, but I'm so glad to find this thread!  Congratulations on the new job!  I hope it only brings you happiness and fulfillment--you sure deserve it!

And thank heavens it didn't conflict with your CA trip!!!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks PA!  I'm glad it didn't conflict too because the trip would have won!  

Barbara


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 2, 2008)

I just found this thread as well, congratulations on the job! I wish you well and continued success.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 2, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> I just found this thread as well, congratulations on the job! I wish you well and continued success.


Well that's what you get for frittering away your time in surgery and recovery rather than here where you are needed!  J/K!!!

Thanks for your well-wishes.  I appreciate it very much.

Barbara


----------

